# Problem with my auto taper



## paco (Feb 18, 2011)

I bought the columbia auto taper and used it a couple times now. Watched a bunch of video's, including 2buck's to minimize the learning curve, happy with it so far, hopefully 2 or 3 more houses and i'll be half as good as some these guys. 
So I brought it home to clean and (hopefully i can explain this properly) was turning the drive wheel to make sure there was no mud left anywhere and it wouldn't turn anymore, the plunger got wound up all the way i am guessing. Now I can't get it to release. The round disc (that the mud shut off lever arm goes on) won't go in all the way, seems the shaft attached to it is hitting and stays about an 1/8" away. Any suggestions on getting the plunger cable to release.

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

paco said:


> I bought the columbia auto taper and used it a couple times now. Watched a bunch of video's, including 2buck's to minimize the learning curve, happy with it so far, hopefully 2 or 3 more houses and i'll be half as good as some these guys.
> So I brought it home to clean and (hopefully i can explain this properly) was turning the drive wheel to make sure there was no mud left anywhere and it wouldn't turn anymore, the plunger got wound up all the way i am guessing. Now I can't get it to release. The round disc (that the mud shut off lever arm goes on) won't go in all the way, seems the shaft attached to it is hitting and stays about an 1/8" away. Any suggestions on getting the plunger cable to release.
> 
> Thanks,
> Derek


Paco , pm Aaron from columbia , customer service is excellent he can help you right away or call him 

[email protected]
tel:1.800.663.5761


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

paco said:


> I bought the columbia auto taper and used it a couple times now. Watched a bunch of video's, including 2buck's to minimize the learning curve, happy with it so far, hopefully 2 or 3 more houses and i'll be half as good as some these guys.
> So I brought it home to clean and (hopefully i can explain this properly) was turning the drive wheel to make sure there was no mud left anywhere and it wouldn't turn anymore, the plunger got wound up all the way i am guessing. Now I can't get it to release. The round disc (that the mud shut off lever arm goes on) won't go in all the way, seems the shaft attached to it is hitting and stays about an 1/8" away. Any suggestions on getting the plunger cable to release.
> 
> Thanks,
> Derek


You arent able to push it in enough to disengage the drive sprocket?
If you removed the cover plate to clean inside make sure your disengaging cam on top of the cover plate was on the outside of the push rod disk when re-installed and not stuck behind it.
If you havent removed the cover plate- remove it and try pushing your push rod in to see if its working


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Try filling it again with mud or water, just a few pumps,,,,, worth a try


----------



## paco (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys...I let one of my guys play around with it, he was able to pull the pin back on the priming dial to get it past one of the six stoppers that the priming wheel goes around and release the tension. Hopefully you guys can understand that. I couldn't fill it 2Buck because i couldn't push the pin all the way to put the lever over it and close the gate. Glad we got it going again, working on a 4700 sq ft flip house, just over 300 sheets and close to 400' of no-coat...:furious:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

paco said:


> Thanks for the replies guys...I let one of my guys play around with it, he was able to pull the pin back (drive dog) on the priming dial (drive dog holder) to get it past one of the six stoppers that the priming wheel (sprocket) goes around and release the tension. Hopefully you guys can understand that. I couldn't fill it 2Buck because i couldn't push the pin (push rod) all the way to put the lever over it and close the gate. Glad we got it going again, working on a 4700 sq ft flip house, just over 300 sheets and close to 400' of no-coat...:furious:


Translation for those like me who didnt understand.

If it continues to happen I would contact columbia for support like machinemud suggested, I could walk you through a dissasembly but since you just bought it, it sounds like this may be a warranty issue.


----------

